# Basil of Caesarea on the error of believing in the pre-existence of matter



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 29, 2021)

But, the counterfeiters of truth, who do not teach their minds to follow the Scripture, but distort the meaning of Scripture according to their own will, say that matter is implied by these words. This, they say, is naturally invisible and unfinished, being without qualities because of its condition, and dissociated from all form and shape. Having taken it over, the Craftsman formed It by His own intelligence, reduced it to order, and thus through it gave visible things existence.

If matter itself is uncreated, it is, in the first place, of equal rank with God, worthy of the same honours. What could be more impious than this, that the most extreme unsightliness, without qualities, without form, unshapen ugliness (I have used, indeed, their own expressions) be considered worthy of the same superior ranking as the wise and powerful and all good Craftsman and Creator of all things? ...

For more, see Basil of Caesarea on the error of believing in the pre-existence of matter.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

